# Canister filter for 40 gallon breeder?



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

I am setting up a smaller tank, not sure what I am going to do with it yet, but it a 40 gallon breeder. I was thinking of going with Marineland Canister Filter C 220, as it around the price I want to pay, about 100 bucks, not really in the budget to spend much more, what are your thoughts on this canister for this tank?
Thanks


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

I had one of those for a 40 tall and it seemed to do just fine. If I would go back now I would have bought the bigger version. My recommendation is this filter by sunsun.
http://www.amazon.com/4-Stage-External-Canister-Sterilizer-Aquarium/dp/B00896IILA/ref=sr_1_2?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1433265145&sr=1-2&keywords=sunsun+canister+filter


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

natebuchholz said:


> I had one of those for a 40 tall and it seemed to do just fine. If I would go back now I would have bought the bigger version. My recommendation is this filter by sunsun.
> http://www.amazon.com/4-Stage-Exter...265145&sr=1-2&keywords=sunsun+canister+filter


Thanks for the info, do you have the sunsun that you provided link for? I am no way set on the marineland I just looking for something in my price range and that comes with everything I need. I don't like the fact the marineland does not come with a spray bar.

Thanks


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

I have used these filters before with plenty of success. They are arguably the best for your dollar. I would place both Eheim and Fluval at the top of the list but, with your budget you wont be able to get a filter adequate for your tank.


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

natebuchholz said:


> I have used these filters before with plenty of success. They are arguably the best for your dollar. I would place both Eheim and Fluval at the top of the list but, with your budget you wont be able to get a filter adequate for your tank.


THanks for the info, yeah this not my primary tank, it just something to mess around with, my main tank 180 with sump, so if I had to pick between the 2, you would go with the sunsun?


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

FishStix said:


> THanks for the info, yeah this not my primary tank, it just something to mess around with, my main tank 180 with sump, so if I had to pick between the 2, you would go with the sunsun?


Yes. I'm not certain what kind of flow you are looking for so I would look into the different sizes of that model but, that will suit you really well for your purpose.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

+1 to the sun sun, I have one on my 40 breeder. No complaints.


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

I agree on the sunsun it is my first canister filter and on a budget it is great.Mine is on a 40 gal tall and running smoothly for a month.Check some posts on canster filters for ideas about media changes.


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't mind spending upto 125, but don't want to spend more than that, would I be better off getting something like Eheim Classic Canister Filter with Media - 2215? I just want something that going to work very well and easy to use.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd do the Eheim 2217. $135 on kensfish. Worth the extra money, it will go for 20 years.


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

You can get a Cobalt EXT at Kens for about $100. Easiest canister out there, at least in my experience. And I have lots of Eheims, too, although I usually buy them used.


----------



## baumer1781 (Feb 1, 2011)

SunSun has worked great for me. I replaced an Eheim Pro II with one and haven't noticed a difference. I would still go with the Eheim substrat pro and standard blue/white filter material instead of what the SunSun comes with.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

FishStix said:


> I am setting up a smaller tank, not sure what I am going to do with it yet, but it a 40 gallon breeder. I was thinking of going with Marineland Canister Filter C 220, as it around the price I want to pay, about 100 bucks, not really in the budget to spend much more, what are your thoughts on this canister for this tank?
> Thanks


I have 2 C220s and one of those is on a 40b. I suggest going the next size up if your going with the Marineland C series for a 40b. Before I installed my reactor I felt like the flow was questionably adequate for my 40b, after installing my reactor I HAD to install a power head.

The C220s I have I'm fairly happy with, though I did have an issue with one early on and ML made it right, their CS is pretty good. Other than not having a spray bar (which one could DIY one) they run quiet, are easy to setup, maintain and service.


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

So I want something that going to be trouble free, so are you guys saying I should have trouble free then with the sunsun or should I spend more money and get the marineland? Or extra on the Eheim 2217 at this point?


----------



## Beefy (Mar 6, 2015)

FishStix said:


> Or extra on the Eheim 2217 at this point?


If it was my money, this is what I would get. For the sake of $35 extra you have something that will last longer than the tank, guaranteed supply of spare parts and consumables, huge knowledgebase for setup and troubleshooting, etc. etc.


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

Beefy said:


> If it was my money, this is what I would get. For the sake of $35 extra you have something that will last longer than the tank, guaranteed supply of spare parts and consumables, huge knowledgebase for setup and troubleshooting, etc. etc.


That what I am thinking as well.


----------

